# ST ELIAS MINES



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine has 300 shares of

St Elias Mines SELSF- US.OTC closed .0001 cents

How can she get rid of them to claim a capital loss?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Her broker should be able to take them off her hands. At TD there's even a button you can press to donate them to the broker. If her broker doesn't have such a button she can just phone in.


----------

